

Cocoa for scientists - thejo
http://www.macresearch.org/cocoa_for_scientists

======
manvsmachine
Not to be trollish or anything, but does Apple have any real presence at all
in the field of computational science? I figured that Linux would have that
space locked, especially due to its heavy use of high-performance clusters.
And I don't see labs spending 3K+ for mediocre workstations.

Don't get me wrong, I'm glad that Apple is making these tools. I just don't
get what their intended market is.

